# Tune with a Lease



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

So as the titles say. I’m wondering if anyone has done a tune while having a lease? Any risks? Asking for a friend. Lol


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It will void your lease agreement because technically it’s not your vehicle to mod. It’s the lease company’s. 

You can try doing a piggyback tune, but they don’t really make a difference on the b-cycle 2.0tsi (I had JB4 before). 

Ultimately if you’re in a lease you should just leave it stock or buy it out to mod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

That makes sense. Ok, just out of curiosity, how would they know if I only just take it for an oil change


D3Audi said:


> It will void your lease agreement because technically it’s not your vehicle to mod. It’s the lease company’s.
> 
> You can try doing a piggyback tune, but they don’t really make a difference on the b-cycle 2.0tsi (I had JB4 before).
> 
> ...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Every time you bring it into the dealer (for whatever reason) they plug it in and it automatically uploads a file of the ECU to VW’s server. If the flash counter is triggered and doesn’t match up with what VW has on file previously, they’ll flag your car as modified. 

HumbleMechanic has a really good video on it:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> Every time you bring it into the dealer (for whatever reason) they plug it in and it automatically uploads a file of the ECU to VW’s server. If the flash counter is triggered and doesn’t match up with what VW has on file previously, they’ll flag your car as modified.
> 
> HumbleMechanic has a really good video on it:
> 
> ...


You’re awesome dude. Thx


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Why would you put money on a car that you are just renting?


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

tiger16 said:


> Why would you put money on a car that you are just renting?


This.

I have modded cars that were leased and those I purchased. The leased ones I would get a quarter of the price paid, if even that, for the equipment I put on and took off, including tunes (ie;JB4, Cobb AP etc.). So if you are leasing for the purpose it was created (a new car every few years without worrying about trade value), doing anything to a "rented" car is way impractical. If you have money to burn? Just buy and modify to your hearts content, but don't expect to get a ROI. I don't mod much anymore .

Oh, and true story, I leased and modded a car once and they denied my turn-in because it was modified previously. Had to purchase the car and re-sell it. Caveat emptor.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Idk if most of you realize this, but 99% of the time your leased vehicle goes to auction instead of sitting on the car lot.

If you return vehicle to stock and don’t bring your car in for service during the lease time there is not reason you couldn’t do some mods to the vehicle. 

However, I think you would want to make the decision if you are going to purchase the vehicle out right before deciding if you start spending thousands on the vehicle.

I have a 2021 lease, I did new headlights and some tinted side markers.. Both easily removed once I decide if I will trade the car back in or get a new one.

For a lease, that you know 100% you will give back you can get a piggy back tune.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

Some of y’all are assuming I want to return it when the lease ends. That’s something that I may or may not want to do at the end.

Also, this was a simple question from someone who has never leased before and it was already answered by the first person.

Thank y’all anyway.


----------



## VWSalesChick (Apr 12, 2021)

I work at VW so I see all kinds of modded leases turned in to VW with no issue. I personally lease my 21R line and plan to purchase. I may or may not have a tune planned for it soon lol I'm also going to be way over my miles and be forced to buy it anyways.


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

The neuspeed power module advertises that it won’t trigger the code that dealers would see with tuned cars.

Could be an option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Neuspeed Power Module is a good option. Gives you that extra kick needed on the highway to get up to speed or pass (30 hp). You can find them used in the classifieds section. Make sure you get the right model, they make a few and I think the one for our cars also works on the MK7 so search all the classifieds. You can take it off and sell it when you're done for probably the same price you pay for it. I would recommend removing it if you take it in for service.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Fuap348 said:


> So as the titles say. I’m wondering if anyone has done a tune while having a lease? Any risks? Asking for a friend. Lol



So interesting how all these threads just are a bunch of people's opinions... and don't even say if they did it or not...

Yes I have, but only because I am buying at lease end (matter of fact doing so in a week or so..) .. I did not have the "lease gestapo" show up at my door asking for all their money now that I modded my car, nor has the dealer hassled me, they even did the latest updates under recall, no questions asked. Of course inconvenient to go get a re-flash, but all is good.

Some comments above..

"lease are just going to auction" the heck they are, dealers can't get new cars, leased cars~ most people are keeping because lack of new car inventory, matter of fact my dealer is still convincing me to just sell mine to them even offering well above LEV.. I told them no ;-)

"ECU/TCU" updates... yeah who cares, that is just part of doing a tune, you go get it re-flashed after the updates.. not like it is that big of a deal as if it can't be done immediately.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

it's the same as modifying a financed car - do at your own risk. 

I know people with leased cars that hammer them when they're cold and generally treat them like rental cars. if you want to flash it, go ahead and enjoy the car how you want, but be aware of the risks related to warranty and such.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

RatBustard said:


> it's the same as modifying a financed car - do at your own risk.


*Yep, do at your own risk.*



RatBustard said:


> I know people with leased cars that hammer them when they're cold and generally treat them like rental cars. if you want to flash it, go ahead and enjoy the car how you want, but be aware of the risks related to warranty and such.


I am sure there are plenty of these types, 

But there are also those like me who tune and have long term plans for our cars and would not ever feel good about passing down my car if I treated it like crap... ... quite the opposite ;-)


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

christophe15 said:


> But there are also those like me who tune and have long term plans for our cars and would not ever feel good about passing down my car if I treated it like crap... ... quite the opposite ;-)


passing to a family member I get, but saving your car for the next owner? no way josé. 🍺


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

APR used to have a switch you could install to put it back to stock mod if you are bringing it to the dealership for service and then put it back to mod mode after.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Car Problems said:


> APR used to have a switch you could install to put it back to stock mod if you are bringing it to the dealership for service and then put it back to mod mode after.


No they didn't. 
You could use the cruise control stalk to switch, but there was never a device and there is no switching like that available on the MQB platform.
You'd have to go back to the APR dealer to switch tunes

OR you could run Unitronic software & then you'd need Unitronic's UniConnect cable to be able to switch tunes at home.


----------



## Stonyo (Jul 21, 2021)

KurtCav said:


> Neuspeed Power Module is a good option. Gives you that extra kick needed on the highway to get up to speed or pass (30 hp). You can find them used in the classifieds section. Make sure you get the right model, they make a few and I think the one for our cars also works on the MK7 so search all the classifieds. You can take it off and sell it when you're done for probably the same price you pay for it. I would recommend removing it if you take it in for service.


Thanks for mentioning this. I'm looking into doing a Neuspeed Power Mod on my Tiguan currently financed with VW. Leased it for 2-years, then when time came I decided to keep it but financed through dealer. Car is so SLOW! Need that piggyback mod....


----------



## ZonaVW (Apr 6, 2021)

Stonyo said:


> Thanks for mentioning this. I'm looking into doing a Neuspeed Power Mod on my Tiguan currently financed with VW. Leased it for 2-years, then when time came I decided to keep it but financed through dealer. Car is so SLOW! Need that piggyback mod....


Let us know your thoughts, interested to see if worth while. I'm not leasing, but still have 10k to go on the loan.


----------



## joeseph.d.clark (4 mo ago)

Now what happens if you put a bolt on a cat-back and have to take it in for say an alignment or just general service?


----------

